# New lever owner



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi, finally picked up a second hand europiccola. It's a late 80's model as far as I know with the two power switches.

So, ordered a service kit and a pressure profiling kit to fit together.

Anything I should know or look out for with this particular model? I was wondering why the two switches/heating elements. Assume it's to heat up with two then turn down to one once up to temp?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr Kirk said:


> Anything I should know or look out for with this particular model? I was wondering why the two switches/heating elements. Assume it's to heat up with two then turn down to one once up to temp?


 Yes turn both switches on, wait until it's steaming away out of the release valve on the top right. Then turn switch II off, lift the handle without the portafilter on to clear out the group and heat it up, once up to temp pull your shot. If you're frothing milk turn switch II back on and steam.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

On mine the top switch is power, the bottom is I or II. (Low or high)

I switch it on with bottom switch on High, Wait until steam starts coming out of the escape valve. I open the steam wand for about 15 seconds until I get a steady flow of steam, apparently that helps stabilise the pressure or something.

I then lift the lever and flush a bit of water through the portafilter.

I then switch it to low while I prepare the coffee.

i then switch back to high and get the pressure up again, then raise the lever to just before water flows, attach the portafilter and then raise the lever fully.

I switch back to low and pull the shot.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies
Just pulled my first shot on it.

Is it normal for water to drip from the group while it's warming up?

What's a normal boiler pressure. The pressure gauge only reading about 0.6 bar when steam starts.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Also just had a knock on the door with a delivery from coffee sensor. Ordered Tuesday. Great service.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't help with the pressure as I don't have a pressure gauge.

It isn't normal for water to drip through the group head while it is warming up, that sounds like one of the seals on the piston is knackered. Mine doesn't drip.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

GrowlingDog said:


> I can't help with the pressure as I don't have a pressure gauge.
> It isn't normal for water to drip through the group head while it is warming up, that sounds like one of the seals on the piston is knackered. Mine doesn't drip.


Thanks. I'll be changing them on Wednesday anyway. Full service and group pressure gauge being fitted. Wish me luck.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to add, check for scale, it can effect the piston seals and cause a leak !


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Machine is currently in pieces having been soaked in cleaner for a couple of hours. Everything looking a lot smarter.

I'll be putting it back together later on today.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok so it's all back together but I'm getting a leak from the sight glass.

Everything is as tight as can be. Could it be too tight?

I noticed the slight glass wasn't perfect when I removed it. One of the ends was a bit chipped. Only small less than 1mm off the end. Could this be an issue?

I thought with all new washers and seal it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh. I'd snapped the glass.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok so after a bit of trial and error getting things sealed and tightened properly I managed to pull an ok shot. Already can tell a difference between this and the sage dtp.

Grind has to be a lot finer. Managed to get the group pressure gauge up to 7 bar on the last shot.

How and where have people attached their digital temperature probes?

Any tips on posting images using tapatalk on here?



http://imgur.com/niLRIY3


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr Kirk said:


> Ok so after a bit of trial and error getting things sealed and tightened properly I managed to pull an ok shot. Already can tell a difference between this and the sage dtp.
> 
> Grind has to be a lot finer. Managed to get the group pressure gauge up to 7 bar on the last shot.
> 
> ...


Posting pics on TT is simples. You just click on the Photos, Files box below the comment box & follow the instructions.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Posting pics on TT is simples. You just click on the Photos, Files box below the comment box & follow the instructions.


Must be different on iPhone as that requires an upgrade to paid version.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr Kirk said:


> Must be different on iPhone as that requires an upgrade to paid version.


Well that sucks. I'm on a paid version but all that did was remove the dodgy ads in the feed. Could post pics with either.


----------

